# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հիսուս Նազարեթցի Eli, Eli, lema sa bacht hani

## Մեղապարտ

ՍԱՐԱԶԱՆԻ ԼԵԶՈՒՆ
(հատված)
Որոշ տեսաբաններ հաստատում են կամ կարծիքն են հայտնում, որ ամենայն հավանականությամբ Հիսուսը քարոզ ել է արամեական լեզվով ,նրանք իրենց թեզը  հիմնավորվում են հետևյալ փաստ արկով որ  մահվանից առաջ Հիսուսը ասում է հետևյալ «Eli, Eli, lema sa bacht hani» նախադասությունը: Ըստ աստվածաբանների ձևավորած համնդանուր կարծիքի նախադասությունը արտասանվել է իսկ  հետագայում նաեւ գրվել է «աստավծա շնչում» արամեական լեզվով: Շեշտենք մի շատ կարեւոր հանգամանք, Հիսուսի  արտասանած այս նախադասությունը մահվանից առաջ նախատեսված չէր  լսա րանի համար ,նա մահվանից առաջ դիմեց աստծոն այն լեզվով որը աստծո եւ մարդկանց մեջ փոխհաղորդակցման միջոց էր:
Հիսուսի «Eli, Eli, lema sa bacht hani» արտասա նած նախադարսության արամեական լեզվի միջոցով մեկնաբանվում է որպես «տեր, տեր  ին չու դու ինձ մոռացար կամ թողեցիր»:Հիսուսի մահվանից առաջ արտասանած նախադարսության հեբրայա կան տարբերակում վերջին բառերը հնչում էն որպես «lamme azab tani» : Թե արամե ական և թե հեբրայական մեկնաբանումը սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ են:
 «Eli, Eli, lema sa bacht hani»  նախադասության նույնիսկ ոչ խորքային ուսումնա սիրությունը բավականին լուրջ մտորումների տեղիք են տալիս եւ հերթական սեպ են խրում պատմությանը,լեզվին,կրոնին վերաբերվող ավարտուն ակադեմիական կարծիքների  տեսակետների միջեւ: Արամեական համարվող «Eli, Eli, lema sa bacht hani» նախադասությունը եւ նրա հրեական «Eli, Eli, lamme azab tani» տարբերակը սկզբունքորեն իրարից  տարբերվում են ,բայց կամ մի ընդհանրական երեւույթ այս երկու մտքերը հավասարապես ընթերնելի եւ հասկանալի են հայերեն: Կատարենք մի փոքրիկ, բայց մեր կարծիքով շատ կարեւոր պարզաբանում այս երկու նախադա սությունների վերաբերյալ, դարձնենք այս երկու նախադասությունները հայատառ ավելի հստակեցնելու համար մեր եզրահանգումը :
            «Eli, Eli, lema sa bacht hani» -Էլի,Էլի, լէմա սա բախտ հանի 
            «Eli, Eli, lamme azab tani»-    Էլի,Էլի, լամմէ ացաբ տանի
Հայատառ տրասկրիպցիան  բացահայտում է երկու նախադասությունների հիմքա յին քերականական նույնությունները եւ մտքային տարբերությունները: Երկու հա զարամյա հեռավորությունից  նույնիսկ այսօրվա հայերենի համար այն հնչում է պարզ հասկանալի եւ օրինաչափ: Ակնհայտ իմաստային տարբերություններ կան արամեական եւ հեբրայական ներկայացվող բնագիր նախադասությունների մեջ:
Իմաստային տարբերությունները նույն ձեւով արտահայտում են հայերեն լեզվորվ  նախադասությունները կարդալու ժամանակ: Երկու հազար տարի առաջ հայերե նում «Eli, Eli, lema sa bacht hani /Էլի,Էլի, լէմա սա բախտ հանի » ունեցել է հետեւյալ իմաստը «Հայր,Հայր, ինչու այսպիսի բախտ հանեցիր» իսկ նույն նախադասության հրեական համարվող տարբերակը «Eli, Eli, lamme azab tani/ Էլի,Էլի, լամմէ ացաբ տանի» ունեցել է հետեւյալ իմաստը «Հայր,Հայր,ինչու այս ազատ(այսինքն ազատա բար արարչի համար առանց դժվարության) տարար»:
Մինչեւ նախադասությունների վերլուծությանը անցնելը կատարենք պարզաբա նում: Ինչպես գիտենք տարածաշրջանի գրավոր լեզվի մեջ ընդունված էր բառերը գրել առանց ձայնավորների, ձայնավորները փոխարինված են կետերով կամ գծե րով: Ժամանակաշրջանի դոմինանտ մշակույթը հունարեն էր իսկ քրիստոնեական նոր գաղափարախոսությունը ձեւավորվում էր հունական  համայքներում: Բնակա նաբար նոր ուսմունք տարածողները պետք է կրեին հունարեն լեզվա մտածողութ յան ազդեցությունը,ինչպես գրավոր այնպես էլ բանավոր խոսքի վրա: Գրաճանաչ մասը  առանց որեւէ դժվարության հասկանում էր իր ժամանակի գրվածքները այն պես, որ  բանավոր եւ գրավորը այսինքն գրաֆիկական եւ ձայնաին իմաստները  համահունչ էին իրար: Արամեական գրավոր խոսքը նույնպես օգտվում էր այս օրեն քից: Նմանատիպ փոփոխությունները լեզվի մեջ երբեք սկզբունքային չեն համար վել, քանի որ այդ ժամանակվա համար գրավոր լեզվի խնդիրները նույնպես կանոնակարգված էին և ղեկավարվում էին որոշ կանոնների միջոցով սակայն գրելավոճի խիստ կանոնակարգված սուր անհրաժեշտություն դեռեւս չկար:
Կատարենք երկու պարզաբանում  «Eli» բառը բացատրվում կամ մեկնաբանվում  է որպես  «տեր» սակայն ծագումնաբանորեն նա հանգում է «հայր» բառին իսկ «lema/ lamme» հանգում է խոյի բառբառում օգտագործվող «շմա/ ինչու» բառին:
Կատարենք «Eli»  բառի վերլուծումը ,«E=J» տառին, վերականգնենք «Eli>Jli» ,«Jli» բառի մեջ «I=r» տառին ,կստանանք «Jli>Jri» բառը: Վերականգնելով ավելի արխայիկ շերտերը մենք կստանանք հետևյալ պատկերե «Eli»  բառը բացարձակապես առա ջին հայացքից կապ չունի «Հայր» բառի հետ:Բացակայում են «ա »և «յ»  տառերը և ավելնորդ է «H» տառը քանի որ այն  հայերենում ավելի ուշ շրջանի արդյունք է:
«Jri» բառը հնարավոր էր արտասանել երկու ձևով «J<e>ri» կամ «J<ը>ri» նկատի ունե նալով նաև «r=l» տառային անցումը միանշանակորեն կարելի է հաստատել որ բառը գրվել է «Eli»  իսկ կադացվել է «J<e>li»  և վերջնականորեն այն մնացել է «Eli»  ձևով: Օգտագործելով լեզվական օրինաչաթությունները մենք արդեն բավականին հեշտությամբ կարող ենք տեսնել հայկական «Հայր» բառը որը ձևավորվել է  «jajr» հետագայուն «<h=j>ajr/hajr» բառը որ նշանակում է ծնող և տեր: Her(հեր,Հայր) բառը գերմաներենում ունի «տեր» իմաստը:
Նախադասության մեջ մնացած բառերը շատ պարզ են և տառա-հնչյունային վեր լուծության կարիք չունեն: Մենք համոզված ենք որ ցանկացած  պատահականութ յուն բացառվում է, նախադասությունները կազմված գրված և արտասանված է հայերեն:Այս նախադասությունը Հիսուս Նազարեթցու կողմից արտասանված վերջին նախադասությունն է:

----------

Ambrosine (01.11.2009), E-la Via (25.07.2009), Բարձրահասակ (21.07.2009), Լեռնցի (14.08.2009), Համիկ (04.11.2009), Չամիչ (11.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հիսուսին երբեկ մեր չեն նկարում սակայն միշտ լինում են բացառություններ որի նպատակը մեկն է ցույց տալ նրա ոչ հրեա լինելը:

----------

Լեռնցի (14.08.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հիսուսի կյանքը ուսումնասիրողները շատ անպատասխան հարցեր ունեն ,դրանցից մեկ էր
«ինչ գույն ուներ Հիսուսի հագուստը մահապատժից առաջ»:
Նոր կտակարանը այս հարցի հետ կապված ունի երկու մոտեցում :Այդ ժամանակներում բարձրագույն թագավորական և քրմական գույնը երկուսն էին Ծիրանագույնը և մուգ կարմիրը (purpur) :Կածես թե այնքան էլ տարբերություն չկա գույների միջև ,սակայն սա թվացիալ կարծիք է:
Այս սկզբույնքային հարցը մշտապես մղվում է վերջին պլան ,սա այն հիմնական երևույթներից մեկն է որը մատնանշում է նրա էթնո մշակությանին պատկանելիությունը նաև նրա զբաղեցրած իրական տեղը համակարգի մեջ:
Բնականաբար Ծիրանագույնը դուրս է քննարկման դաշտից քանի որ այն թագավորական ատրիբուտ է  և Հիսուսը մերժեց թագավոր դառնալու հրեաների առաջարկը,  մնմնում է  մուգ կարմիրը :Այս գույնը հրեական արժեհամա կարգի մաս չի եղել որևէ ժամանակաշրջանում  սա արևապաշտական բարձրագույն քրմի խորհրդնշանն գույնն է:

----------

Ambrosine (01.11.2009), Լեռնցի (14.08.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Եվ այսպես Հիսուսի սպանությունը  կատարման առումով ինչ էր, մահապատիժ հանցագործի թե ծիսական ակտ ուղղորդված հրեական սինեդրոնի կողմից:
Դեպքեր զարգացումը հստակ մատնանշում է, որ այդ բարբարոսությունը ծիսական ակտ էր որի մեջ կանոնավոր օքտագործվում են մեզ հայտնի հազարամյա պատմություն ունեցող խորհրդանշաններ: Խաչ ,կարմիր թիկնոց, փշե պսակ(փոխաբերական թագ),և գավաթ :

----------


## The_only_one

Կներես, բայց, ո՞րն է այս գրառումներիդ իմասնտն ու նպատակը: Ուզում ես ապացուցել որ մեր ՏԵՐԸ, ում մասին հրեաները գրել են իր ծնվելուց հարյուրամյակներ առաջ հրեա չի՞ եղել: :Think:

----------

Արծիվ (14.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Կներես, բայց, ո՞րն է այս գրառումներիդ իմասնտն ու նպատակը: Ուզում ես ապացուցել որ մեր ՏԵՐԸ, ում մասին հրեաները գրել են իր ծնվելուց հարյուրամյակներ առաջ հրեա չի՞ եղել:


Որևէ բան ապացուցելու խնդիր չկա ,կամ մեկ ցանկություն ,ձեր ուշադրությունը հրավիրել շատ կարևոր փաստերի այն քանակույթան վրա որոնք կարող են որոշակիորեն լուսաբանել շատ մթին հարցեր որոնք կապբած են Հիսուսի հետ:
Բնականաբար Հիսուսը հրեա չէր և չեր էլ կարող լինել քանի որ Մայրամը հրեա չէր իսկ Արարիչը առվել ևս:

----------

Արիացի (14.09.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Որևէ բան ապացուցելու խնդիր չկա ,կամ մեկ ցանկություն ,ձեր ուշադրությունը հրավիրել շատ կարևոր փաստերի այն քանակույթան վրա որոնք կարող են որոշակիորեն լուսաբանել շատ մթին հարցեր որոնք կապբած են Հիսուսի հետ:
> Բնականաբար Հիսուսը հրեա չէր և չեր էլ կարող լինել քանի որ Մայրամը հրեա չէր իսկ Արարիչը առվել ևս:


թույլ տուր գուշակեմ....


Սպասի, գիտեմ, գիտեմ, հեսա կասեմ....

Միգուցե Մարիամն ու Արարիչը հայե՞ր էին  :Joker: 


Լավ էլի, գոնե դուք ձեր ասածներին հավատու՞մ եք....

----------

Yevuk (01.11.2009), Աբելյան (31.10.2009), Արծիվ (14.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> թույլ տուր գուշակեմ....
> 
> 
> Սպասի, գիտեմ, գիտեմ, հեսա կասեմ....
> 
> Միգուցե Մարիամն ու Արարիչը հայե՞ր էին 
> 
> 
> Լավ էլի, գոնե դուք ձեր ասածներին հավատու՞մ եք....


Իմ տեսակետը տվյալ դեպքում կարևոր  չէ ,ես ներկայացնում եմ այն ինչ գրված է բայց ներկայացնում եմ այն ինչ դուրս է մնում մարդու տեսադաշտից  ակտիվ և  կողմնակալ մեկնությունների պատճառով: Այս պահին նրանց հայ լինելու մասին դու ես գրում : Ինչպես կասեր Հիսուսը «դուք եք ասում որ ես թագավոր եմ»:

----------

Արիացի (14.09.2009)

----------


## Megabyzus

Արաբերէնով էլ այս նախադասութիւն այսպէս է գրւում.

ایلی، ایلی؛ لما سبقتنی؟
Իլի նշանակում է Տէր իմ, Լէմա նշանակում է ինչու իսկ սաբաղաթնի նշանակում է ինձ թողեցիր:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մայրամը հրեա չէր


Բա ի՞նչ էր։

ՀԳ. Մա*րի*ամ։

----------


## Apsara

Իսկ այս ամենի կարևորությունը որն է, ինչ կապ ունի Հիսուսի ազգությունը շորի գույնը ու սպանության մանրամասները, գուցե ավելի կարևոր է նրա ուսմունքի ճիշտ բացատրությունն ու ճիշտ եզրակացություննե՞րը:

Էստեղ են ասել՝ մարդիկ բանանը մի կողմ են նետել ու կճեպի համար կռիվ են անում...

----------

The_only_one (12.09.2009), Ուլուանա (12.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (14.09.2009)

----------


## The_only_one

> Իսկ այս ամենի կարևորությունը որն է, ինչ կապ ունի Հիսուսի ազգությունը շորի գույնը ու սպանության մանրամասները, գուցե ավելի կարևոր է նրա ուսմունքի ճիշտ բացատրությունն ու ճիշտ եզրակացություննե՞րը:
> 
> Էստեղ են ասել՝ մարդիկ բանանը մի կողմ են նետել ու կճեպի համար կռիվ են անում...


Եվ դրա պատճառը այն է, որ մարդիկ սենսացիոնիզմով են տառապում, ամեն ինչի մեջ սենսացիա են փնտրում: Նույնիսկ այն տեղերում, որտեղ այն ի սկզբանե բացառվում է :Sad:  Նոր կտակարանը բազմիցս եմ կարդացել ու ոչ մի անգամ Հիսուսի կյանքի ու գործունեության վերաբերյալ նմանատիպ մութ տեղերի չեմ հանդիպել, միգուցե որովհետև չե՞մ ուզել հանդիպել, միգուցե ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքել են նրա կենդանի աղբյուրի գետեր բխող խոսքե՞րը  :Dntknw: … Շատերի համար քրիստոնությունը գիտություն և փիլիսոփայություն է, տարատեսակ գիտական թեզերի սկզբնաղբյուր, մինչդեռ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԿՅԱՆՔ է և կյանքի աղբյուր :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.09.2009), Արծիվ (14.09.2009), Կտրուկ (12.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եվ դրա պատճառը այն է, որ մարդիկ սենսացիոնիզմով են տառապում, ամեն ինչի մեջ սենսացիա են փնտրում: Նույնիսկ այն տեղերում, որտեղ այն ի սկզբանե բացառվում է Նոր կտակարանը բազմիցս եմ կարդացել ու ոչ մի անգամ Հիսուսի կյանքի ու գործունեության վերաբերյալ նմանատիպ մութ տեղերի չեմ հանդիպել, միգուցե որովհետև չե՞մ ուզել հանդիպել, միգուցե ինձ ավելի շատ հետաքրքել են նրա կենդանի աղբյուրի գետեր բխող խոսքե՞րը … Շատերի համար քրիստոնությունը գիտություն և փիլիսոփայություն է, տարատեսակ գիտական թեզերի սկզբնաղբյուր, մինչդեռ ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԿՅԱՆՔ է և կյանքի աղբյուր


Անձամբ ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց  այն ինչ  շարադրել է  Մեղապարտը:Պարտադիր չէ, որ բոլորի  հետաքրքրությունները  համընկնեն: Մեղապարտը ունի հետաքրքրությունների իր  շրջանակը եվ անթաքույց  փորձում է կիսվել իր  ունեցած ինֆորմացիայով: Առաջին հերթին կիսվել բոլոր նրանց հետ,  ում այս  ամենը նույնպես հետաքրքիր է:Պարտադիր չէ քննադատել այն  ամենը ինչի մեջ  հետաքրքրություն չեք գտնում:

----------

Ambrosine (01.11.2009), Sandarameth (12.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

Ես մի բանի վրա եմ շատ զարմանում ու գիտեք ի՞նչն է դա այն որ այս ֆորումում կան մարդիկ որ հեչ կապ չունեն կրոնի հետ և գիտեք ինչ պարզապես թքաց ունեն քրիստոնեության վրա (կներեք իհարկե) ու այդքանից հետո քրիստոնեությունն են փորփրում տեսնեն ինչ կգտնեն ու Քրիստոսին հայ են սարքում. Մարիամին էլ վրացի ու այդպես շարունակ. այս ամենի հետևում ինչ է գի՞տեք ծաղրանք դեպի Քրիստոնեությունը ու նրան հավատացողները: Մի բան ասեմ օրինակ եթե ես անհավատ լինեմ ու չհավատամ Հիսուս Քրիստոսին չեմ էլ մտնի Կրոն բաժինը ու որևէ թեմա առաջարկեմ ու Հիսուս Քրիստոսի նկարը դնեմ այն էլ մերկ (որը չի էլ համապատասխանում ճշմարտությանը): Հայեր ջան մի փոքր խնդրանք եկեք են թեման որ մեզ լրջորեն հետաքրքրում է այնտեղ մտնենք ու թեմա ստեղծենք, թե չէ այն մարդը որ Քրիստոնեությունից հեռու է ու մնտնում է ֆորում գլխի փչածը գրում է այստեղ չհասկանալուվ դրա հետևանքի մասին և դրանից հետո այդ թեմայի մասին զրուցելն էլ չի գալիս: Եթե թես ընդունում Քրիստունեությունը ուրեմն մի էլ փորձիր ծաղրել այն կամ էլ անհիմն մեղադրանք ներկայացնել ու վերջում լավ հիշիր Աստվածաշնչյան խոսքը որ ասում է ................................*Ով մարդ ապրիր կյանքտ ինչպես ցանկանում ես քո բոլոր զվարճություններով բայց լավ հիշիր այդ ամենի վերջում Աստված պետք է քեզանից հաշիվ պահանջի:* 
Աստված բոլորի հետ:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Անձամբ ինձ շատ հետաքրքրեց  այն ինչ  շարադրել է  Մեղապարտը:Պարտադիր չէ, որ բոլորի  հետաքրքրությունները  համընկնեն: Մեղապարտը ունի հետաքրքրությունների իր  շրջանակը եվ անթաքույց  փորձում է կիսվել իր  ունեցած ինֆորմացիայով: Առաջին հերթին կիսվել բոլոր նրանց հետ,  ում այս  ամենը նույնպես հետաքրքիր է:Պարտադիր չէ քննադատել այն  ամենը ինչի մեջ  հետաքրքրություն չեք գտնում:


Չամիչ ախպեր դու շատ ճիշտ ես պարտադիր չէ որ բոլորի հետաքրքրությունները համնկնեն բայց պարտադիր չէ նաև այս թեման քննարկելը եթե տվյալ անձը չի հավատում Քրիստոնեությանը ու եթե նրա համար միևնույն է թե Հիսուսն կամ Մարիամը ովքեր են եղել: Եթե դու ֆուտբոլ չսիրես չես գնա ֆուտբոլ նայելու կամ ֆուտբոլի մասին խոսելու և եթե մեկը Հիսուսին կամ Մարիամին չի ընդունում չի էլ խոսա նրանց մասին քանի որ նրա համար պետք է միևնույն լինի թե ովքեր են եղել նրանք: Ուրեմն մարդ պետք է ավելի շատ իրեն հետաքրքրող թեմաներ ստեղծի այլ ոչ թե ...........

----------


## Արծիվ

Ոնց որ հիմա ես մուսուլմանության մասին թեմա գտնեմ ( չեմ սիրում այդ կրոնը ) ու սկսեմ կայֆեր բռնել նրա մասին ու մուհամադին էլ սարքեմ ............................
Դրանից ի՞նչ կստացվի, դրա համար եմ ասում եթե մի թեմա կամ միտք քո համար միևնույն է կամ շատ անհետաքրքիր ուրեմն պետք էլ չէ այդ թեման առաջ քաշել:

----------


## Sandarameth

մմմ...բայց ինչու կկարծես որ Մեղապարտը չի ընդունում քրիստոսին կամ քրիստոնեությունը՞ ու էն որ ինքը որոշ փաստեր ա ներկայացնում չի նշանակում որ ծաղրում ա..եթե ըստ քեզ Մեղապարտը փորձում ա ապացուցի քրիստոսի հայ լինելը ապա կասեմ ավելի լավ ա նա հայ լինի քան ջհուդ/եվրեյ/..հա..ու փորձվեք ասեք քրիստոսը ազգություն չունի..Մարիամը եվրեյկա էր..հետեվաբար ինքը գոնե հիսուն տոկոսով եվրեյ էր..ավելի լավ ա պաշտել հային քան եվրեյին

----------

Ambrosine (01.11.2009), Չամիչ (14.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չամիչ ախպեր դու շատ ճիշտ ես պարտադիր չէ որ բոլորի հետաքրքրությունները համնկնեն բայց պարտադիր չէ նաև այս թեման քննարկելը եթե տվյալ անձը չի հավատում Քրիստոնեությանը ու եթե նրա համար միևնույն է թե Հիսուսն կամ Մարիամը ովքեր են եղել: Եթե դու ֆուտբոլ չսիրես չես գնա ֆուտբոլ նայելու կամ ֆուտբոլի մասին խոսելու և եթե մեկը Հիսուսին կամ Մարիամին չի ընդունում չի էլ խոսա նրանց մասին քանի որ նրա համար պետք է միևնույն լինի թե ովքեր են եղել նրանք: Ուրեմն մարդ պետք է ավելի շատ իրեն հետաքրքրող թեմաներ ստեղծի այլ ոչ թե ...........


Քրիստոնյա չլինելը, այդ կրոնին չդավանելը չի նշանակում չհետաքրքրվել այդ կրոնով:
Ֆուտբոլ չսիրելը պարտադիր չի նշանակում ֆուտբոլով չհետաքրքրվել:

Ես գիտեմ բազում անհավատների, ովքեր քրիստոնեությունը ուսումնասիրել են քրիստոնյաների մեծ մասից ավելի լավ, ովքեր հետաքրքվում են այդ կրոնի փիլիսոփայությամբ, արժեհամակարգով, այլնով: 

Ես կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մի իսկական քրիստոնյան չպետք է վախենա երրորդ կողմի՝ իր կրոնը քննարկելուց ու ուսումնասիրելուց, քանզի իր հավատը ճիշտ է, ճշմարիտ է (իր տեսանկյունից):

----------

Apsara (15.09.2009), Sandarameth (14.09.2009), Չամիչ (14.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> մմմ...բայց ինչու կկարծես որ Մեղապարտը չի ընդունում քրիստոսին կամ քրիստոնեությունը՞ ու էն որ ինքը որոշ փաստեր ա ներկայացնում չի նշանակում որ ծաղրում ա..եթե ըստ քեզ Մեղապարտը փորձում ա ապացուցի քրիստոսի հայ լինելը ապա կասեմ ավելի լավ ա նա հայ լինի քան ջհուդ/եվրեյ/..հա..ու փորձվեք ասեք քրիստոսը ազգություն չունի..Մարիամը եվրեյկա էր..հետեվաբար ինքը գոնե հիսուն տոկոսով եվրեյ էր..ավելի լավ ա պաշտել հային քան եվրեյին


Քրիստոսը մեծատառով ա գրվում` անկախ նրանից գրողը քրիստոնյա ա, թե մուսուլման, թե բուդդիստ, թե սատանիստ։ :Angry2:

----------

Apsara (15.09.2009), The_only_one (15.09.2009), Արծիվ (19.09.2009), Կտրուկ (19.09.2009), Հայկօ (14.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Բա ի՞նչ էր։
> 
> ՀԳ. Մա*րի*ամ։


Նորից հստակեցում կատարեմ Աստվածաշնչյան ՄԱՐԻԱՄ անունը հեբրաերենում հնչում է ՄԱՂԻԱՄ մեր էթնոմշակույթի ժողովրդական լեզվի մեջ  , առ այսօր ՄԱՅՐԱՄ:
Դեռ չծնված Աստվածամանուկի մասին գիտեին արևելյան մոգերը ,որոնք ճանապարհվեցին  Իսրաել կամ հրեաների երկիր երկրպագելու Հիսուսին ,հրեա աստվածաբանները հակված են կարծելու ,որ մոգերը գալիս էին Հայաստանից և նրանք չորսն էին այլ ոչ թե երկուսը:Չորսն էին քանի որ նրանք արևապաշտներ էի:
Հարց է առաջանում ինչու արևապաշտ հայերը պետք է  այդքան երկար ճանապարհ կտրեին և ինչու պետք է երկրպագեին մեկին որը կարծեցյալ հրեա է:
Ինչ էր նրանց երկրպագությունը նշանակում հավատացյալ աշխարհի համար ,մի բան նա ում երկրպագում էին հայ մոգերը և որոնք չորսն էին ազդանշան էր ողջ աշխարհի համար ,լույս աշխարհ է եկել նա ով ներկայացնելու է «Էությունը» :
Ով է կարող կանգնեցնել նրան ,նա ով հավատում է բազում աստվածների նա ում համար առաջնայինը լուսինն է ,նա ում համար արևը ատելի է որպես գաղափարախոսություն:
Հիսուսը օժտված էր արևին հատուկ բոլոր նշաններով և սա հաստատում են հրեաները :
Հաստատում են Մաղիամի տոհմածառով ,հաստատում են հյուսնի ամլությամբ, հաստատում են նրա քարոզի ուժով:Քարոզ այսինքն *բանախոս* սա հայկական էթնոսի բացարձակ առաքելությունն է  :
Հիսուսի աշխարհ գալուց մի քանի հազար տարի առաջ ինչպես և հիմա հայ էթնոսի գլխավոր առաքելությունը բանախոսությունն է :Այդ պատճառով է որ մեք աում եենք *բանակ* հետո նոր զորք:

----------

Համիկ (04.11.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

Մեղապարտ, դու հիմնվում ես հրեա/եվրեյ, ժիդ/ ինչ որ աստվածաբանների ասածների վրա՞՞ դա և ջղայնացնում է և կասկածելու տեղ է տալիս մի առանձնահատուկ թեմայի շուրջ…առ քեզ վառ օրինակ Պիատռովսկիյ հրեան..ինքան կեղտ լցրեց մեր պատմության մեջ…




> Քրիստոսը մեծատառով ա գրվում` անկախ նրանից գրողը քրիստոնյա ա, թե մուսուլման, թե բուդդիստ, թե սատանիստ։


ես քո նշածներից ոչ մի բանի հետ կապ չունեմ..ինձ համար տհաճ ա իրա անունը մեծատառ գրել..մեծատառով գրելը շատ դեպքերում իմ կարծիքով հարգանքի նշան ա..որը ինձ մոտ իսպառ բացակայում ա քրիստոսի/հիսուս, յահվե..դե եվրեյ ա էլի/ նկատմամբ..

----------


## Chuk

> ես քո նշածներից ոչ մի բանի հետ կապ չունեմ..ինձ համար տհաճ ա իրա անունը մեծատառ գրել..մեծատառով գրելը շատ դեպքերում իմ կարծիքով հարգանքի նշան ա..որը ինձ մոտ իսպառ բացակայում ա քրիստոսի/հիսուս, յահվե..բլին դե եվրեյ ա էլի/ նկատմամբ..


սանդարամետ, չհարգել կարելի ա, բայց հարգալից լինել պարտադիր ա (կարծում եմ, որ դուրդ չեկավ, որ փոքրատառով գրեցի մականունդ):

----------

Rammstein (16.09.2009), Tig (16.09.2009), Արծիվ (19.09.2009), Համիկ (04.11.2009), Չամիչ (16.09.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ես քո նշածներից ոչ մի բանի հետ կապ չունեմ..ինձ համար տհաճ ա իրա անունը մեծատառ գրել..մեծատառով գրելը շատ դեպքերում իմ կարծիքով հարգանքի նշան ա..որը ինձ մոտ իսպառ բացակայում ա քրիստոսի/հիսուս, յահվե..բլին դե եվրեյ ա էլի/ նկատմամբ..


Քո իրավունք է կարող ես չհարգել ում կամենաս, բայց, կարծում եմ կարող ես հարգել գոնե դիմացինի զգացմունքները կամ հավատը:

----------

Rammstein (16.09.2009), Արծիվ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> ես քո նշածներից ոչ մի բանի հետ կապ չունեմ..ինձ համար տհաճ ա իրա անունը մեծատառ գրել..մեծատառով գրելը շատ դեպքերում իմ կարծիքով հարգանքի նշան ա..որը ինձ մոտ իսպառ բացակայում ա քրիստոսի/հիսուս, յահվե..դե եվրեյ ա էլի/ նկատմամբ..


Ինձ ճիշտն ասած չի հետաքրքրում հարգում ես, թե` չէ, դա քո խնդիրն է, բայց պիտի հաշվի առնես, որ քո արածը փոքր ինչ սադրիչ է։ Այն առնվազն հրահրում է նման թեմայից դուրս գրառումների *(հրեահրիում է  © Վարդան Պետրոսյան)*։ Այդուհանդերձ պիտի առնվազն հարգես ակումբի կանոնները։

----------


## Sandarameth

ակումբի կանոնների մեջ չի մտնում քրիստոսի անունը մեծատառով գրել.. :Smile:  թեմայից դուրս բան ա ուզում գրի թող նամակ գրի ինձ...
*հրեահրիում է* լավ էր..
լավ *Մեղապարտ*..հիմա դու վոնց ասեցիր քո վերլուծություններն ես ներկայացնում..որոշ փաստեր..և այլն..բա ասածտ որն ա՞..թե դու փիլիսոփաների նման խոսում խոսում խոսում ես ու թողնում ես, որ կարդացողները եզրակացություններ անեն կամ չանեն..կարծում եմ ստեղ որոշների եթե ոչ շատերի մոտ կարծիք ա առաջանում որ դու ուզում ես ասես որ հիսուսը ու մարիամը/Մայրամ, Մաղիամ/ հայ են՞..թե ուրիշ բան ես ուզում ասես՞..մի բան ասա, հաստատի, կամ հերքի, որ  հասկանանք ինչի շուրջ ենք խոսում..թե չէ սենց օդից կախված մեկը մի բան ա ասում..մյուսը ուրիշ բան ա ասում..եթե ըստ քեզ հիսուսը հայ ա..ուրեմն կխոսանք իրա հայ լինելու չլինելու մասին..եթե ուրիշ բան ա ասածտ, ասա մենք էլ իմանանք..

----------


## Rammstein

> ակումբի կանոնների մեջ չի մտնում քրիստոսի անունը մեծատառով գրել..


Կանոնադրություն
*2.2.4 Չեն թույլատրվում ոչ հայերեն գրառումները…*

Հայերենում հատուկ անունները գրվում են մեծատառով։

2.2.7 *Չեն ողջունվում անընթեռնելի գրառումները, կախված* 
- տեքստը շարադրելու ոճից, 
*- կատարված մեծաքանակ տառասխալներից,*
- կետադրական սխալներից, 
- տեքստը ձևաչափելու ոճից, մասնավորապես՝ որոշ դեպքերում տեքստերի համար ընտրված գույնը, տառատեսակը, տառերի չափը:

Եթե հաշվենք տառասխալ, մեկ ա չի թույլատրվում։

Հակրիճ կանոնադրություն, կետ 6
«*Չեն թույլատրվում* վիրավորական, ծաղրական, *արհամարհական* նյութերի տեղադրումը, վեճերը, հարաբերություններ պարզելը, հայհոյանքները, ցենզուրայից դուրս նյութերի տեղադրումը, ոչ նորմատիվ բառապաշարը, ժարգոնը, պոռնոգրաֆիկ բովանդակությամբ նյութերի տեղադրումը, մարդկանց հոգեկան վիճակի վրա ազդող, հանցագործության դրդող, ատելություն կամ թշնամանք սնուցող նյութերի տեղադրումը...»

Ընտրությունը քեզ եմ թողնում։

Ու նույնիսկ եթե մի կողմ թողնենք կանոնադրությունը, դու, եթե այս թեմայում մասնակցում ես քննարկումներին, պարտավոր ես հարգել դիմացինիդ կրոնը (ուշադիր եղիր, չեմ ասում Հիսուսին հարգել), ու չպետք է ուղղակիորեն կամ անուղղակիորեն ստիպես դիմացինիդ, քեզ նման բան բացատրել, կլինի դա PM-ով, թե նման օֆֆտոպային գրառմամբ, ինչպիսին իմն է։

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> ակումբի կանոնների մեջ չի մտնում քրիստոսի անունը մեծատառով գրել.. թեմայից դուրս բան ա ուզում գրի թող նամակ գրի ինձ...
> *հրեահրիում է* լավ էր..
> լավ *Մեղապարտ*..հիմա դու վոնց ասեցիր քո վերլուծություններն ես ներկայացնում..որոշ փաստեր..և այլն..բա ասածտ որն ա՞..թե դու փիլիսոփաների նման խոսում խոսում խոսում ես ու թողնում ես, որ կարդացողները եզրակացություններ անեն կամ չանեն..կարծում եմ ստեղ որոշների եթե ոչ շատերի մոտ կարծիք ա առաջանում որ դու ուզում ես ասես որ հիսուսը ու մարիամը/Մայրամ, Մաղիամ/ հայ են՞..թե ուրիշ բան ես ուզում ասես՞..մի բան ասա, հաստատի, կամ հերքի, որ  հասկանանք ինչի շուրջ ենք խոսում..թե չէ սենց օդից կախված մեկը մի բան ա ասում..մյուսը ուրիշ բան ա ասում..եթե ըստ քեզ հիսուսը հայ ա..ուրեմն կխոսանք իրա հայ լինելու չլինելու մասին..եթե ուրիշ բան ա ասածտ, ասա մենք էլ իմանանք..


Ես առաջարկել եմ քննարկել հարց Հիսուսը հրեա չէ,եթե կա մեկը որ կարող է հաստել որ Հիսուսը հրեա է թող շարադրի իր տեսակետը:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ես առաջարկել եմ քննարկել հարց Հիսուսը հրեա չէ,եթե կա մեկը որ կարող է հաստել որ Հիսուսը հրեա է թող շարադրի իր տեսակետը:


Բայց չէ որ Հիսուսը Աստծո որդին է,Աստված ազգությու՞ն ունի:

----------

Արծիվ (19.09.2009), Մեղապարտ (17.09.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

> Բայց չէ որ Հիսուսը Աստծո որդին է,Աստված ազգությու՞ն ունի:


Հիսուսին ծնել ա Մարիամը..Հիսուսը ուներ մարդկային մարմին..կարծում եմ որ Մարիամից էլ մի բան կանցներ իրան

----------

Մեղապարտ (17.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Տեղ հասնաք, Աստված ազգություն չունի հետևաբար Հիսուսը նույնպես ազգություն չեր կարող ունենալ քանի որ նա Աստծո որդին էր ՄԻԱԾԻՆԸ:
Իմա Մայրամ (Մարիամ,Մաղիամ) ուներ ազգություն բնականաբար ուներ ,հրեա էր Մայրամը բնականաբար ոչ ,ինչու? նորից հետևելով հրեական աստվածաբանների կողմից կատարված ուսումնասիրոթյունների տեսնում ենք որ Մայրամը սերում է այն տոհմածառից որ հրեա չէր:
Իսկ ինչն է պատճառը? որ ամբողջ քրիստոնեական աշխարհը լռակյաց Հիսուսին համարում է հրեա ,գուցե այտեղ գաղտնիք կա ?:
Ինչ կասեք?

----------

Արծիվ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

ինչու կհավատաս հրեա աստվածաբաններին՞..չէ որ նրանք հետո ընդունեցին Իուդաիզմը/ոնց որ թե հայերեն Հուդայականություն/, որը դեմ ա քրիստոնեությանը..հետևաբար նրանց ձեռնտու կլիներ Մարիամին ուրիշ ազգություն կպցնել..բա ըստ էտ հրեաների որ տոհմածառից ա սերում՞ և ինչ ազգության է՞..

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> ինչու կհավատաս հրեա աստվածաբաններին՞..չէ որ նրանք հետո ընդունեցին Իուդաիզմը/ոնց որ թե հայերեն Հուդայականություն/, որը դեմ ա քրիստոնեությանը..հետևաբար նրանց ձեռնտու կլիներ Մարիամին ուրիշ ազգություն կպցնել..բա ըստ էտ հրեաների որ տոհմածառից ա սերում՞ և ինչ ազգության է՞..


Դրանք օրթոդոքս ասվածաբաններ են որոնց ամեն մի խոսքը Հաատամքի  մեջ վերջնական է :Հուդայականությունը կրոն է ինչպես մնացածները որը բավականին հեռու է Հավատամքից և Էությունից Մայրամը սերում է հրեական առաջի թագավոր Դավթի տոհմից իսկ Դավիթը Արևապաշտ էր ինչպես և Աբրահամը :

----------


## Sandarameth

հա եթե ես օրինակ մուսուլման լինեմ..հո չեմ կոչվելու արաբ՞ /օրինակի համար/..արևապաշտ լինելը ոնց կարա նրանց փրկի հրեա լինելուց՞

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> հա եթե ես օրինակ մուսուլման լինեմ..հո չեմ կոչվելու արաբ՞ /օրինակի համար/..արևապաշտ լինելը ոնց կարա նրանց փրկի հրեա լինելուց՞


Ամբողջ հարցը կայանում է նրանում, որ Դավիթը համարվում է հրեաների առաջին թագավոր որը հրեա չէր այն արտահայտվում է նրա հավատամքվ և անվան ծագումնաբանությամբ:
Իսկ Աբրահամը ընդհանրապես հրեա չէր, նա այդ էթնոսի ձևավորման առաջնորդն էր  ,այսինքն կային սեմական ցեղեր  դրանք դեռ հրեաներ չեն ,այդ ցեղերից մեկի առաջնորդը Աբրահամն է :Սա ասում են հրեա աստվածաբանները շեշտում եմ օրթոդոքս:Աբրահամը հետագայում ձևավորված և հրեական էթնոս կոչված ընդհանրությն  նախահայրն է:

----------

Չամիչ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ ինչն է պատճառը? որ ամբողջ քրիստոնեական աշխարհը լռակյաց Հիսուսին համարում է հրեա ,գուցե այտեղ գաղտնիք կա ?:
> Ինչ կասեք?


Մեղապարտ ջան չգիտեմ որ քրիստոնեական աշխարհի մասին ես ասում  .։բայց ես հստակ ասում եմ .որ Հիսուս ազգություն չունի.նա Հրեա չի։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ոնց որ հիմա ես մուսուլմանության մասին թեմա գտնեմ ( չեմ սիրում այդ կրոնը ) ու սկսեմ կայֆեր բռնել նրա մասին ու մուհամադին էլ սարքեմ ............................


Սսսսսս. գործ չունես ։Ստեղ. ով հավես ունի. կարող ա քրիստոնեության մասին ինչ ասես  ասի. բայց ղուրանի կողքով անցնելը՝ վտանգավոր ա։

----------

Արծիվ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Բայց չէ որ Հիսուսը Աստծո որդին է,Աստված ազգությու՞ն ունի:


Շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել Նա ազգություն չունի  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Տեղ հասնաք, Աստված ազգություն չունի հետևաբար Հիսուսը նույնպես ազգություն չեր կարող ունենալ քանի որ նա Աստծո որդին էր ՄԻԱԾԻՆԸ:
> Իմա Մայրամ (Մարիամ,Մաղիամ) ուներ ազգություն բնականաբար ուներ ,հրեա էր Մայրամը բնականաբար ոչ ,ինչու? նորից հետևելով հրեական աստվածաբանների կողմից կատարված ուսումնասիրոթյունների տեսնում ենք որ Մայրամը սերում է այն տոհմածառից որ հրեա չէր:
> Իսկ ինչն է պատճառը? որ ամբողջ քրիստոնեական աշխարհը լռակյաց Հիսուսին համարում է հրեա ,գուցե այտեղ գաղտնիք կա ?:
> Ինչ կասեք?


Ես չգիտեմ Քրիստոնեական աշխարհի մասին բայց նա ով Աստվածաշունչը շատ լավ է սերտել նա Հիսուսին հրեա չի կարող կոչել որովհետև ինչպես դու ես ասում՝ Աստված ազգություն չունի և հետևաբար Քրիստոսն էլ Աստծո Միածինն և Նա հրեա չէր կարող լինել: Իսկ Մարիամի մասին շատ ճիշտ ես նկատել նրա ազգատոհմը գալիս է շատ վաղուց մինչ հրեա ժողովրդի կազմավորումը որը առաջացավ հենց Հակոբից որը Աստծո կամքով վերանվանվեց Իսրաել:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ամբողջ հարցը կայանում է նրանում, որ Դավիթը համարվում է հրեաների առաջին թագավոր որը հրեա չէր այն արտահայտվում է նրա հավատամքվ և անվան ծագումնաբանությամբ:
> Իսկ Աբրահամը ընդհանրապես հրեա չէր, նա այդ էթնոսի ձևավորման առաջնորդն էր  ,այսինքն կային սեմական ցեղեր  դրանք դեռ հրեաներ չեն ,այդ ցեղերից մեկի առաջնորդը Աբրահամն է :Սա ասում են հրեա աստվածաբանները շեշտում եմ օրթոդոքս:Աբրահամը հետագայում ձևավորված և հրեական էթնոս կոչված ընդհանրությն  նախահայրն է:


Առաջին հերթին Իսրաելի առաջին թագավորը Սավուղն էր. իսկ Աբրահամի հարցով շատ ճիշտ ես: 
Սա էլ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի ազգաբանությունը հետաքրքրասիրողների համար:
Գիրք ազգաբանութեան Յիսուս Քրիստոսի՝ Դաւթի որդու, Աբրահամի որդու։ Աբրահամը ծնեց Իսահակին. Իսահակը՝ Յակոբին. *ահա այստեղից առաջացավ Իսրաելը* Յակոբը ծնեց Յուդային եւ նրա եղբայրներին. Յուդան ծնեց Փարեսին եւ Զարային՝ Թամարից. Փարեսը ծնեց Եզրոնին. Եզրոնը ծնեց Արամին. Արամը ծնեց Ամինադաբին. Ամինադաբը ծնեց Նաասոնին. Նաասոնը ծնեց Սաղմոնին. Սաղմոնը ծնեց Բոոսին՝ Ռաքաբից. Բոոսը ծնեց Օբէդին՝ Հռութից. Օբէդը ծնեց Յեսսէին. Յեսսէն ծնեց Դաւիթ արքային։ Դաւիթը ծնեց Սողոմոնին՝ Ուրիայի կնոջից. Սողոմոնը՝ Րոբովամին. Րոբովամը ծնեց Աբիային. Աբիան ծնեց Ասափին. Ասափը ծնեց Յոսափատին. Յոսափատը ծնեց Յորամին. Յորամը ծնեց Օզիային. Օզիան ծնեց Յովաթամին. Յովաթամը ծնեց Աքազին. Աքազը ծնեց Եզեկիային. Եզեկիան ծնեց Մանասէին. Մանասէն ծնեց Ամոսին. Ամոսը ծնեց Յոսիային. Յոսիան ծնեց Յեքոնիային եւ նրա եղբայրներին՝ Բաբելոնում գերութեան ժամանակ։ Բաբելոնում գերութիւնից յետոյ Յեքոնիան ծնեց Սաղաթիէլին. Սաղաթիէլը ծնեց Զորոբաբէլին. Զորոբաբէլը ծնեց Աբիուդին. Աբիուդը ծնեց Եղիակիմին. Եղիակիմը ծնեց Ազորին. Ազորը ծնեց Սադոկին. Սադոկը ծնեց Աքինին. Աքինը ծնեց Եղիուդին. Եղիուդը ծնեց Եղիազարին. Եղիազարը ծնեց Մատթանին. Մատթանը ծնեց Յակոբին. Յակոբը ծնեց Յովսէփին՝ Մարիամի մարդուն, որի նշանածն էր կոյս Մարիամը, որից ծնուեց Յիսուս, որ անուանուեց Քրիստոս։ Արդ, Աբրահամից մինչեւ Դաւիթը բոլոր սերունդները՝ տասնչորս սերունդ. եւ Դաւթից մինչեւ Բաբելոնի մէջ գերութիւնը՝ տասնչորս սերունդ. Բաբելոնի մէջ գերութիւնից մինչեւ Քրիստոս՝ տասնչորս սերունդ։

----------


## Sandarameth

մի հատ պատկերացրեք էլի ոնց էր Մարիամը կուսաթաղանթը վրեն ծնում Հիսուսին..մեկ էլ..կարող ա սխալվեմ..կոնկրետ չգիտեմ..Մարիամը ամուսնացած կին էր չէ՞..իրա ամուսինը հյուսն էր չէ՞/պլոտնիկ..կարող ա սխալ բառ գործածեցի/ այդ ժամանակ մարդիկ դափոններով երեխեք էին ունենում..միթե Մարիամի և իր ամուսնու միջև ոչ մի սեռական ակտ չի եղել՞..

----------


## Արծիվ

> մի հատ պատկերացրեք էլի ոնց էր Մարիամը կուսաթաղանթը վրեն ծնում Հիսուսին..մեկ էլ..կարող ա սխալվեմ..կոնկրետ չգիտեմ..Մարիամը ամուսնացած կին էր չէ՞..իրա ամուսինը հյուսն էր չէ՞/պլոտնիկ..կարող ա սխալ բառ գործածեցի/ այդ ժամանակ մարդիկ դափոններով երեխեք էին ունենում..միթե Մարիամի և իր ամուսնու միջև ոչ մի սեռական ակտ չի եղել՞..


Ի գիտություն քեզ ասեմ որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ծնվեց կույս Մարիամից որը նշանված էր Հովսեփի (Հիսուսի մարմնավոր հայրը) հետ: Մարիամը հղիացավ Սուրբ Հոգուց մինչ Հովսեփի հետ ամուսնանալը (իրար հետ սեռական ակտ ունենալը), Մարիամը և Հովսեփը շատ երեխաներ են ունեցել Քրիստոսի ծնունդից հետո և ամենակարևորն այն էր որ Աստված չէր կարող թույլ տար որ Քրիստոս լույս աշխարհ գար ամուսնացած կնոջից քանի որ նա ով պետք է աշխարհ բերեր Հիսուսին նա պետք է կույս լիներ (տղամարդու չմոտեցած):

----------


## Sandarameth

հմմմ...պարզ է..իսկ..




> Աստված չէր կարող թույլ տար որ Քրիստոս լույս աշխարհ գար ամուսնացած կնոջից քանի որ նա ով պետք է աշխարհ բերեր Հիսուսին նա պետք է կույս լիներ


ինչու՞

----------


## Արծիվ

> հմմմ...պարզ է..իսկ..
> 
> 
> 
> ինչու՞


Դե որովհետև Հիսուսը սուրբ էր և նա չէր կարող ծնվել մի կնոջից որը արդեն մոտեցել էր տղամարդու քանի որ վերևում արդեն ասեցի թե Սուրբ Հոգով չէր կարող հղանալ որևէ ամուսնացած  կին և Աստված երբ Գաբրիել հրեշտակին ուղարկեց Մարիամի մոտ:
_«Մի՛ վախեցիր, Մարիա՛մ, որովհետեւ Աստծուց դու շնորհ գտար։ Եւ ահա՛ դու կը յղիանաս եւ կը ծնես մի որդի ու նրա անունը Յիսուս կը դնես։ Նա մեծ կը լինի եւ Բարձրեալի որդի կը կոչուի։ Եւ Տէր Աստուած նրան կը տայ նրա հօր՝ Դաւթի աթոռը, եւ նա յաւիտեան կը թագաւորի Յակոբի տան վրայ, ու նրա թագաւորութիւնը վախճան չի ունենայ»։ Իսկ Մարիամը հրեշտակին ասաց. «Ինչպէ՞ս այդ կը պատահի ինձ, քանի որ ես տղամարդ չեմ ճանաչում»։ Հրեշտակը պատասխանեց եւ նրան ասաց. «Սուրբ Հոգին կը գայ քո վրայ, եւ Բարձրեալի զօրութիւնը հովանի կը լինի քեզ, որովհետեւ նա, որ քեզնից է ծնուելու, սուրբ է եւ Աստծու որդի կը կոչուի։_
Հին կտակարանում Եսային արդեն մարգարեացել էր Քրիստոսի համար նրա ծնունդից մոտ 700  տարիներ առաջ:

----------


## Sandarameth

> Դե որովհետև Հիսուսը սուրբ էր


փաստորեն բոլոր սրբերը Հիսուսի նման են ծնվել՞

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Առաջին հերթին Իսրաելի առաջին թագավորը Սավուղն էր. իսկ Աբրահամի հարցով շատ ճիշտ ես: 
> 
> 
> *Գիրք ազգաբանութեան Յիսուս Քրիստոսի՝ Դաւթի որդու, Աբրահամի որդու*։ 
> 
> Օբէդին՝ Հռութից. Օբէդը ծնեց Յեսսէին. *Յեսսէն ծնեց Դաւիթ արքային։* Դաւիթը ծնեց Սողոմոնին՝


*Գիրք ազգաբանության* սրա մեջ է կենտրոնացած ողջ հակասությունը եթե գրված լիներ  գիրք ծագումնաբանության ապա ես կհասկանայի որ շարադրող կողմը (հրեաները) անաչառ են ,սակայն նրանք հենց սկզբից հստակ մոտեցում են ցուցադրել բխեցնելով մեկը մյուսից հիմք ունենալով էթնիկական շարունակականության տրա մաբանությունը որտեղ շրջանցված նրա Աստվածածին լինելը, Քրիստոնեական ընկալմամբ:
Բերված նյութի մեջ նշվում է Դավիթ արքա ,հետևաբար Սուրբ Գիրքը ճանաչում է առաջին արքա Դավթին:

----------


## Արծիվ

> *Գիրք ազգաբանության* սրա մեջ է կենտրոնացած ողջ հակասությունը եթե գրված լիներ  գիրք ծագումնաբանության ապա ես կհասկանայի որ շարադրող կողմը (հրեաները) անաչառ են ,սակայն նրանք հենց սկզբից հստակ մոտեցում են ցուցադրել բխեցնելով մեկը մյուսից հիմք ունենալով էթնիկական շարունակականության տրա մաբանությունը որտեղ շրջանցված նրա Աստվածածին լինելը, Քրիստոնեական ընկալմամբ:
> Բերված նյութի մեջ նշվում է Դավիթ արքա ,հետևաբար Սուրբ Գիրքը ճանաչում է առաջին արքա Դավթին:


Դե ես նկատի ունեի Սավուղին որ Սամվելի ձեռքով օծվեց և դարձավ Իսրայելի առաջին թագավոր (չնայած որ աստծուն հակառակվեց և դրա համար էլ պատժվեց) բայց ինչ վերաբերվում է Դավթին ապա այո նա Աստծո ընտրյալն էր դրա համար էլ Աստված նրա երանքներից ծնեց Հիսուսին:

----------


## Արծիվ

> փաստորեն բոլոր սրբերը Հիսուսի նման են ծնվել՞


Հիսուսի նման դեռ ոչ մի մարդ արարած չի ծնվել և չի էլ կարող ծնվել, պարզապես աստծուն հավատացող ժողովուրդը կանչված է սրբութան: Աստված ասում է սուրբ եղեք ինչպես ես եմ: Սուրբ լինել նշանակում է զատվել աշխարհից և նրա վատ ցանկություններից:

----------


## ranchpar

Կարդացի  ձեր   գրածները,շնորհակալութուն....ես  նորեկ  եմ:
Նախ  շնորհակալություն  Մեղապարտին  իր  գրառումների  համար, հետո, հարգելի՝  Մեղապարտին  հակառակ դիրքավորված   բարեկամներ, ձեր  ասածները  հիմնավորեք  այնպես  ինչպես  ըստ  արժանվույնս  Մեղապարտն  է  անում ...
Իմ  կարծիքը  քրիստոնեության  վերաբերյալ  հետևյալն  է.
Նախ  Քրիստոնեությունը,  որպես  էդպիսին, մի  ժողովրդի   կողմից զուտ  համամարդկային  կառավարման  բնույթ  ունեցող  կրոն  է   և  այդ  կրոնի  բարոյական  ու  մարդկային  անգնահատելի  արժեքները  վերցված(սովորած(եցված),վերքաղած) են  այն  ժողովրդի  կողմից, որոնք  ունեն  համամարդկային  մշակույթներ  և համամարդկային  քաղաքակրթություններ....եթե  մարդ  դիմացինի  նկատմամբ  ցանկանում  է  բարոյական և հետո  ֆիզիկական  հաղթանակ  տանել, նա   փորձում  է  իր  կիրառելիք  նպատակները, որոնք  հպատակեցնելու  և  իրենից  կախում  ստեղծելու  նպատակ   ունեն, այսպես ասած, տեղավորել  դիմացինի  կյանքում  սահմանած   արժեքմերի մեջ, որը ճշմարիտ  և  անգնահատելի  է  համարում  հպատակեցվողը, ու  հետո  մատուցել  նրան...Այդ  ժամանակ մարդ  սկսում  է  «բարի»  թվացող  ախոյանին  ընդունել որպես  ճշմարիտ  առաքյալ   ու  սկսում  է  անել նրա  արդեն  նպատակյալ   կատարվելիք  գործերը(թելադրանքները)...Այդպես  և  քրիստոնեությունն  է...համամարդկային  արժեքներ  քանդուքարափ  արած  կրոն...Հայաստան  երկրի  աշխարհակենտրոն մշակույտթի  վերացման  պատճառ  հանդիսացած կրոն՝Քրիստոնեություն....

----------

Մեղապարտ (22.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Այդպես  և  քրիստոնեությունն  է...համամարդկային  արժեքներ  քանդուքարափ  արած  կրոն...Հայաստան  երկրի  աշխարհակենտրոն մշակույտթի  վերացման  պատճառ  հանդիսացած կրոն՝Քրիստոնեություն....


Էտ ինչ համամարդկային արժեքների ու քանդուքարափի մասին ես խոսում այ Ռանչպար ախպեր ջան, ով ասեց որ Քրիստոնեությունն է վերացրել Հայաստանի մշակույթը իսկ եթե վերացրել էլ է ուրմն դա ամենա վատ բաներն է եղել ոչ թե լավը: Այնպես որ դու մի մեղադրի Քրիստոնեությանը այս պարագայի մեջ որ Մեղապարտ ախպերն էլ քեզ ծափ չտա  :Wink:

----------

Կտրուկ (22.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Էտ ինչ համամարդկային արժեքների ու քանդուքարափի մասին ես խոսում այ Ռանչպար ախպեր ջան, ով ասեց որ Քրիստոնեությունն է վերացրել Հայաստանի մշակույթը իսկ եթե վերացրել էլ է ուրմն դա ամենա վատ բաներն է եղել ոչ թե լավը: Այնպես որ դու մի մեղադրի Քրիստոնեությանը այս պարագայի մեջ որ Մեղապարտ ախպերն էլ քեզ ծափ չտա


 Ճշմարտությունը ասելը ծափահարել չէ ,մենք փորձում ենք արտահայտել մեր դիրքորոշումները տվյալ հարցի հետ կապված:
Ես ասում եմ որ Քրիստոնեական կրոնը իրեն կայացնելու համար չխորշեց ոչնչացնել  մեր մշակութային արժեքների հիմնական մասը ,մեր մի քանի հազարամյա մշակույթից մեղմ ասած քիչ բան մնաց ինչ ել մեզ հասավ մեկ պատճառով նոր կրոնը բռնելու տեղ պեք է ունենար: Հիմա այս թեման այդ հարցերի խումբը չի շոշափում այլ շոշափում է Քրիստոսի որպիսությունը որպես անհատականություն և առաջնորդ :
Արդյոք նրա գաղափարները հասկանալի էին իր ժամանակին և հիմա   արդյոք կրոնական գործիչները ճիշտ են ներկայացնում Քրիստոսին արդյոք նա չի ֆետիշացվել և չի մնում նրա կատարածը իրական արժե համակարգից դուրս:
Եվ վերջինը ինչու նրա քարոզը ուղղեկցվեց բռնություններով ,ինչու նրա առաքելությունը վերածվեց զինված նվաճումների և կործանարար պատերազմների, մի թե Աստծո խոսքը կարիք ունի զենքի ,շատ տարորինակ է նշանակում է մի բան այնպես չէ:

----------

Չամիչ (22.09.2009)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ճշմարտությունը ասելը ծափահարել չէ ,մենք փորձում ենք արտահայտել մեր դիրքորոշումները տվյալ հարցի հետ կապված:
> Ես ասում եմ որ Քրիստոնեական կրոնը իրեն կայացնելու համար չխորշեց ոչնչացնել  մեր մշակութային արժեքների հիմնական մասը ,մեր մի քանի հազարամյա մշակույթից մեղմ ասած քիչ բան մնաց ինչ ել մեզ հասավ մեկ պատճառով նոր կրոնը բռնելու տեղ պեք է ունենար: Հիմա այս թեման այդ հարցերի խումբը չի շոշափում այլ շոշափում է Քրիստոսի որպիսությունը որպես անհատականություն և առաջնորդ :
> Արդյոք նրա գաղափարները հասկանալի էին իր ժամանակին և հիմա   արդյոք կրոնական գործիչները ճիշտ են ներկայացնում Քրիստոսին արդյոք նա չի ֆետիշացվել և չի մնում նրա կատարածը իրական արժե համակարգից դուրս:
> Եվ վերջինը ինչու նրա քարոզը ուղղեկցվեց բռնություններով ,ինչու նրա առաքելությունը վերածվեց զինված նվաճումների և կործանարար պատերազմների, մի թե Աստծո խոսքը կարիք ունի զենքի ,շատ տարորինակ է նշանակում է մի բան այնպես չէ:


Մեղապարտ ջան դա որպես կատակ էր  :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Եվ վերջինը ինչու նրա քարոզը ուղղեկցվեց բռնություններով ,ինչու նրա առաքելությունը վերածվեց զինված նվաճումների և կործանարար պատերազմների, մի թե Աստծո խոսքը կարիք ունի զենքի ,շատ տարորինակ է նշանակում է մի բան այնպես չէ:


Եթե այդ ասելով ի նկատի ունես Քրիստոնեության տարածումը Հայսատանում ուրեմն ասեմ որ այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ քանի որ մարդու գործ էր և մեր հայ հեթանոսները չէին կամենում ընդունել Քրիստոնեությունը պնդելով որ դա մերը չէ իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստծո խոսքի տարածմանը ապա դա սկսվեց առաքյալներից ու նրանք ոչ մի սրով ու թրով չէին ստիպում տարածել Աստծու խոսքը այլ միայն սիրով և դու լավ գիտես որ նրանցից երկուսն էլ՝ Բարդողիմեոս և Թադեոս հանգչեցին Հայաստանում:

----------

ranchpar (26.09.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Եթե այդ ասելով ի նկատի ունես Քրիստոնեության տարածումը Հայսատանում ուրեմն ասեմ որ այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ քանի որ մարդու գործ էր և մեր հայ հեթանոսները չէին կամենում ընդունել Քրիստոնեությունը պնդելով որ դա մերը չէ իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է Աստծո խոսքի տարածմանը ապա դա սկսվեց առաքյալներից ու նրանք ոչ մի սրով ու թրով չէին ստիպում տարածել Աստծու խոսքը այլ միայն սիրով և դու լավ գիտես որ նրանցից երկուսն էլ՝ Բարդողիմեոս և Թադեոս հանգչեցին Հայաստանում:


Ի դեպ քո կարծիքը չեմ կիսում հայաստանում նոր գաղափարախոսությունը ընդունվել է միայն համաձայնությամբ լոկալ կռիվնետը ինձ հասկանալի են:ԽՈՍՔԸ  տրանսֆոր մացիաին է վերաբերվում որը դիստրոֆիայի ենթարկեց հայ հավատամքը:

----------

ranchpar (26.09.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

լսի  Արծիվ   ջան,եթե  մի  քիչ՝շատ  քիչ  պատմությունից  տեղյակ  լինեիր,այդպես  չէիր  ասի...քրիստոնեության  մուտք  գործելուց  հետո  քանդվեցին  բոլոր  հեթանոսական  տաճարները  եվ  նրանց  տեղը  եկեղեցիներ  կառուցվեցին....իմ  ծննդավայրում  4-րդ  դարի եկեղեցի  կա  նրա  դիմաց  հեթանոսական   տաճարի  հիմքեր,պատեր,սյուների  կտորներ,տապաններ(որոնք  ժամանակին  աստղադիտական  քարեր  են  եղել),խոյակներ...վերեվներում   կիկլոպյան  ամրոցների  մնացորդներ.....2 անառիկ բերդեր...ախպերս  քեզ  բարի  խորհուրդ. գանա  մեր  ՃՇՄԱՐԻՏ  պատմությունը  կարդա(բորձիր  տարբեր  աղբյուրներից  գտնել) հետո  նոր  եզրակացություն  արա....

----------


## Արծիվ

> լսի  Արծիվ   ջան,եթե  մի  քիչ՝շատ  քիչ  պատմությունից  տեղյակ  լինեիր,այդպես  չէիր  ասի...քրիստոնեության  մուտք  գործելուց  հետո  քանդվեցին  բոլոր  հեթանոսական  տաճարները  եվ  նրանց  տեղը  եկեղեցիներ  կառուցվեցին....իմ  ծննդավայրում  4-րդ  դարի եկեղեցի  կա  նրա  դիմաց  հեթանոսական   տաճարի  հիմքեր,պատեր,սյուների  կտորներ,տապաններ(որոնք  ժամանակին  աստղադիտական  քարեր  են  եղել),խոյակներ...վերեվներում   կիկլոպյան  ամրոցների  մնացորդներ.....2 անառիկ բերդեր...ախպերս  քեզ  բարի  խորհուրդ. գանա  մեր  ՃՇՄԱՐԻՏ  պատմությունը  կարդա(բորձիր  տարբեր  աղբյուրներից  գտնել) հետո  նոր  եզրակացություն  արա....


Ռանչպար ջան ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ քեզ և իրոք շատ եմ ափսոսում այն կատարվածի համար որ մեր հայրենի հնություններն է ավիրել ու իրոք ես շատ կցանկանայի որ այսօր Հայաստանը լիներ այնպիսի տուրիստական մի երկիր որ մարդիկ գային մեր երկիր ու հմայվեին մեր պատմությունով ինպես որ հիմա այլ երկրներում է լինում՝ եվրոպական մի շարք երկրներ և ինչու չէ նաև Թուրքիան: Բայց իմ միտքը ուրիշ բան էր որ է ես չեմ ուզում բարդել այս ամենը Քրիստոնեության ընդունման վրա: Այսօր կան շատ երկրներ (Քրիստոնեական) որ ունեն շատ հնություններ և կոթվում են տուրիստական երկրներ: Ռանչպար ջան մի բան ասեմ քեզ ու սա լավ հիշի, եթե Քրիստոնեությունն էլ մուտք չգործեր Հայաստան միևնույն է այդ ամենը քանդվելու էր ու գիտես ինչու որովհետև մենք հայ ենք իսկ հայը չի սիրում ուրիշի համար մտածել այլ մտածում է թե ինչ անի որ շահույթ ունենա ինչ որ բանից թքելով այն ամեն արժեքների վրա որ ձեռք է բերվել շատ վաղուց ու մտածում ներկայի մասին այլ ոչ թե վաղվա: Ես ինձ հայ եմ զգում ու հպարտանում եմ դրանով ու որևէ հայի քննադատելու ցանկություն չունեմ բայց դու լավ գիտես մեր պատմությունը: Բայց նուրից եմ ասում պետք թէ այս ամենը բարդել Քրիստոնեության ուսերի վրա ու ավելի լավ է չմոռանալ որ եթե մենք չնդունեինք Քրիստոնեությունը այսօրվան երանի կտայինք:

----------

Կտրուկ (22.09.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

Արծիվ  ջան  դու  իրոք  չգիտես  մեր  պատմությունն  ու    Հայ  մարդուն....
Հայը  միշտ  ել  արարել    է,նա  միշտ  կառուցել  է  և  ոչ   թե  քանդել....այս  գլոբալիզացման  ճիրաններում  հայտված  մայրաքաղաքի  միակողմանի  սևեռված  մարդկանց ասածներով  ենթադչություններ  մի  արա....գնա  ու  ինքդ  հայտնաբերի  մեր  տիեզերակալ  պատմության  ճշմարտացի  էջերը.....

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արծիվ  ջան  դու  իրոք  չգիտես  մեր  պատմությունն  ու    Հայ  մարդուն....
> Հայը  միշտ  ել  արարել    է,նա  միշտ  կառուցել  է  և  ոչ   թե  քանդել....այս  գլոբալիզացման  ճիրաններում  հայտված  մայրաքաղաքի  միակողմանի  սևեռված  մարդկանց ասածներով  ենթադչություններ  մի  արա....գնա  ու  ինքդ  հայտնաբերի  մեր  տիեզերակալ  պատմության  ճշմարտացի  էջերը.....


Իսկ ով է ասում որ հայը քանդելա Ռանչպար ջան, ես շատ էլ լավ գիտեմ մեր պատմությունը և ես միշտ էլ հպարտ եմ եղել իմ հայ ազգովշ մեր պատմությունով ու մեր եկեղեցիով այնպես որ ես շատ հպարտ եմ որ մենք Քրիստոնյա ազգ ենք անկախ ամեն ինչից: 
Լավ մնա Ռանչպար ջան  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ճշմարտությունը ասելը ծափահարել չէ ,մենք փորձում ենք արտահայտել մեր դիրքորոշումները տվյալ հարցի հետ կապված:
> Ես ասում եմ որ Քրիստոնեական կրոնը իրեն կայացնելու համար չխորշեց ոչնչացնել  մեր մշակութային արժեքների հիմնական մասը ,մեր մի քանի հազարամյա մշակույթից մեղմ ասած քիչ բան մնաց ինչ ել մեզ հասավ մեկ պատճառով նոր կրոնը բռնելու տեղ պեք է ունենար: Հիմա այս թեման այդ հարցերի խումբը չի շոշափում այլ շոշափում է Քրիստոսի որպիսությունը որպես անհատականություն և առաջնորդ :
> Արդյոք նրա գաղափարները հասկանալի էին իր ժամանակին և հիմա   արդյոք կրոնական գործիչները ճիշտ են ներկայացնում Քրիստոսին արդյոք նա չի ֆետիշացվել և չի մնում նրա կատարածը իրական արժե համակարգից դուրս:
> Եվ վերջինը ինչու նրա քարոզը ուղղեկցվեց բռնություններով ,ինչու նրա առաքելությունը վերածվեց զինված նվաճումների և կործանարար պատերազմների, մի թե Աստծո խոսքը կարիք ունի զենքի ,շատ տարորինակ է նշանակում է մի բան այնպես չէ:


Բարևներս ակումբցիներին:
Հարգելի Մեղապարտ կարդացի գրածներդ,հետաքրքիր էր:Ինձ ուղակի հետաքրքիր է,թե ինչու եք ուզում ապացուցել որ Քրիստոսը հրեա չէ,ինչ որ շատ եք խճճում Ավետարանը,դա բնական է կարելի է ասել որ հենց այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ որովհետև մարդը անտառում շատ ավելի հեշտ է մոլորվում,իսկ այս կրոնը պահանջում է բթացնել մինչև վերջին խազը,այ ամբողջը այնքան է խճճվել  որ անգամ դուք չգիտեք ում և ինչին հավատալ ուղակի դու շատերից տարբերվում ես,քո մեջ  տեսնում եմ  այն ինչը շատերին պակասում է,ուղակի բառերով չեմ կարողանում բացատրել քո առանձնահատկությունը:Մեղապարտ ջան պետք չի այդքան խճճվել:Հիշի որ Քրիստոսի նման մի քանի մարդիկ են եղել ու բոլորն էլ նույն կենսագրությունն են ունեցել,երևի հասկացար ինչ էի ուզում ասեի:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Բարևներս ակումբցիներին:
> Հարգելի Մեղապարտ կարդացի գրածներդ,հետաքրքիր էր:Ինձ ուղակի հետաքրքիր է,թե ինչու եք ուզում ապացուցել որ Քրիստոսը հրեա չէ,ինչ որ շատ եք խճճում Ավետարանը,դա բնական է կարելի է ասել որ հենց այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ որովհետև մարդը անտառում շատ ավելի հեշտ է մոլորվում,իսկ այս կրոնը պահանջում է բթացնել մինչև վերջին խազը,այ ամբողջը այնքան է խճճվել  որ անգամ դուք չգիտեք ում և ինչին հավատալ ուղակի դու շատերից տարբերվում ես,քո մեջ  տեսնում եմ  այն ինչը շատերին պակասում է,ուղակի բառերով չեմ կարողանում բացատրել քո առանձնահատկությունը:Մեղապարտ ջան պետք չի այդքան խճճվել:Հիշի որ Քրիստոսի նման մի քանի մարդիկ են եղել ու բոլորն էլ նույն կենսագրությունն են ունեցել,երևի հասկացար ինչ էի ուզում ասեի:


Բացարձակ անհրաժեշտություն չկա իմ կողմից ապացուցել,որ Հիսուսը հրեա չի եղել այդ բանը կատարել են Նոր Կտակարն գրողները, անհրաժեշտություն կամ հրեաների այդ արմատական տեսակետը հասկանալ .ընդունել և կատարել համապատասխան եզրակացությունները:
Ավելի ստույգ մինչև Քրիստոս եղել են տասնչորս Առաքյալներ   ըստ Հալդիների:
Ես չեմ խճճվում ես համադրում եմ երևույթները և կատարում եմ որոշակի եզրկա ցություն :

----------


## Աբելյան

Ապշած եմ... :Xeloq: 



> «Eli, Eli, lema sa bacht hani» -Էլի,Էլի, լէմա սա բախտ հանի 
>             «Eli, Eli, lamme azab tani»-    Էլի,Էլի, լամմէ ացաբ տանի
> _Հայատառ տրասկրիպցիան_  բացահայտում է երկու նախադասությունների հիմքա յին քերականական նույնությունները եւ մտքային տարբերությունները: Երկու հա զարամյա հեռավորությունից  նույնիսկ այսօրվա հայերենի համար այն հնչում է պարզ հասկանալի եւ օրինաչափ: Ակնհայտ իմաստային տարբերություններ կան արամեական եւ հեբրայական ներկայացվող բնագիր նախադասությունների մեջ:


?אלי, אלי, למה שבקתני_Էլի, էլի, լա՞մա շաբակտանի,_
կամ.
?אלי, אלי, למה אזבתני_Էլի, էլի, լա՞մա ազավտանի_
*ազավ*տանի, *շաբակ*տանի, երկուսի արմատներն էլ (ש-ב-ק, א-ז-ב) կապված են լքել, թողնել բայի հետ:
Եզ. թիվ, 2-րդ դեմք, անցյալ ժամանակ, ար. սեռ, ուղղվածությունով՝ դեպի 1-ին դեմք:
Այսինքն, եթե էդ տրամաբանությամբ գնանք, ամեն մի էդ խոնարհման բայ պետք ա կապենք "տանել" բայի հետ...



> Կատարենք «Eli»  բառի վերլուծումը ,«E=J» տառին, վերականգնենք «Eli>Jli» ,«Jli» բառի մեջ «I=r» տառին ,կստանանք «Jli>Jri» բառը: Վերականգնելով ավելի արխայիկ շերտերը մենք կստանանք հետևյալ պատկերե «Eli»  բառը բացարձակապես առա ջին հայացքից կապ չունի «Հայր» բառի հետ:Բացակայում են «ա »և «յ»  տառերը և ավելնորդ է «H» տառը քանի որ այն  հայերենում ավելի ուշ շրջանի արդյունք է:
> «Jri» բառը հնարավոր էր արտասանել երկու ձևով «J<e>ri» կամ «J<ը>ri» նկատի ունե նալով նաև «r=l» տառային անցումը միանշանակորեն կարելի է հաստատել որ բառը գրվել է «Eli»  իսկ կադացվել է «J<e>li»  և վերջնականորեն այն մնացել է «Eli»  ձևով: Օգտագործելով լեզվական օրինաչաթությունները մենք արդեն բավականին հեշտությամբ կարող ենք տեսնել հայկական «Հայր» բառը որը ձևավորվել է  «jajr» հետագայուն «<h=j>ajr/hajr» բառը որ նշանակում է ծնող և տեր: Her(հեր,Հայր) բառը գերմաներենում ունի «տեր» իմաստը:
> Նախադասության մեջ մնացած բառերը շատ պարզ են և տառա-հնչյունային վեր լուծության կարիք չունեն: Մենք համոզված ենք որ ցանկացած  պատահականութ յուն բացառվում է, նախադասությունները կազմված գրված և արտասանված է հայերեն:Այս նախադասությունը Հիսուս Նազարեթցու կողմից արտասանված վերջին նախադասությունն է:


אליՍտեղ արմատը 2 տառից ա ընդամենը, իսկ բառավերջի "ի"-ն ընդամենը պատկանելիություն ցույց տվող վերջածանց ա (1-ին դեմք): Նենց որ, եթե ճանճից փիղ էլ ստացվի, մեկ ա. "էլ" արմատը "հայր" չի դառնա: Մաքուր սեմական ծագման բառ ա. "էլ", "իլահ", "իլու", "իլ", "ալլահ"...



> իսկ «lema/ lamme» հանգում է խոյի բառբառում օգտագործվող «շմա/ ինչու» բառին:


למהՄաքուր սեմական ծագման բառ, որը արաբերենում էլ ա նման ձևով:

Մի խոսքով, սենց վերլուծություններով ավելի շուտ կհանգենք էն եզրակացության, որ հայերենը սեմական ծագում ունի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Ապշած եմ...
> 
> ?אלי, אלי, למה שבקתני_Էլի, էլի, լա՞մա շաբակտանի,_
> կամ.
> ?אלי, אלי, למה אזבתני_Էլի, էլի, լա՞մա ազավտանի_
> *ազավ*տանի, *շաբակ*տանի, երկուսի արմատներն էլ (ש-ב-ק, א-ז-ב) կապված են լքել, թողնել բայի հետ:
> Եզ. թիվ, 2-րդ դեմք, անցյալ ժամանակ, ար. սեռ, ուղղվածությունով՝ դեպի 1-ին դեմք:
> Այսինքն, եթե էդ տրամաբանությամբ գնանք, ամեն մի էդ խոնարհման բայ պետք ա կապենք "տանել" բայի հետ...
> 
> ...


Էլի վատ չի , եթե խորանում ես ավելացնեմ :
Գրվել են մշտապես բաղաձայները իսկ ձայնավորները ավելացվում են սա կանոն է և փաստ:Լ -Ր անցումը շատ պարց է և հասկանալի ընրհանրացված ասեմ այն արխայիկ գաղափարական  խնդիր էր և կոնկրետ կապված էր ընդհամենը մեկ երևույթի հետ :
Հակիրճ պարզաբանեմ Շումերական աստված ԱՐԱՐՈՒ, բառը կարծում եմ հասկանալի է  նշանակում է ըստ շումերոլոգների Արարիչ:
Շումերական հաջորդ աստվածը ԱԼԱԼՈՒ ,կարծում եմ հասկանալի չէ այս դեպքում ըստ Շումերոլոգների վառվռուն (ալ ,կարմիր) :
Արարուն և Ալալուն ըստ շումերոլոգների հոմանիշներ են բառացիորեն կարմիր հայր:
Ր տառի գլխիվայր արտացոլումը Լ տառն է  տառային գրաֆիկական դուետ:
Կարծում եմ գիտես որ հրեաները խուսափում են Աստծո անունը տալ նաև չունեն Ր  գաղափար տառատեսակը  նույն պատճառաբանությամբ :Մնաց մեկ տարբերակ  Լ գաղափար տառը որը կարող էր արտահայտել նույն իմաստը սակայն պահպանելով տաբուն:

Իսկ հայերենի ծագումնաբանության համար մի անհանգստանա թող մնացածը գլուխ կոտրեն իրենց ծագումը հայերենից չբխեցնելու համար:

Ամեն դեպքում շատ և շատ լավ է քո գրածը

----------


## Gayl

> Բացարձակ անհրաժեշտություն չկա իմ կողմից ապացուցել,որ Հիսուսը հրեա չի եղել այդ բանը կատարել են Նոր Կտակարն գրողները, անհրաժեշտություն կամ հրեաների այդ արմատական տեսակետը հասկանալ .ընդունել և կատարել համապատասխան եզրակացությունները:
> Ավելի ստույգ մինչև Քրիստոս եղել են տասնչորս Առաքյալներ   ըստ Հալդիների:
> Ես չեմ խճճվում ես համադրում եմ երևույթները և կատարում եմ որոշակի եզրկա ցություն :


Արի ավելի պարզ խոսենք,գրենք այն ինչ իրականում մտածում ենք,պետք չի նամյոկներ անել,որովհետև լինում են պահեր երբ ակնարկը բազմիմաստ է լինում:Քո ասածների մեջ լոգիկա կա,բայց նորից եմ ասում խճճում ես ինդ քեզ,որի պատճառով անընդհատ հարցեր կունենաս,իսկ հարցերիդ պատասխանը այդպես էլ չես գտնի:
Խոսքս ինչ որ 14 Առաքյալների մասին չէ,օրինակ եթե չեմ սխալվում գրվում է այսպես.
 Horus,ծնվել է մ.թ.ա. 3000 թ ին,Դեկտեմբերի 25 ին Եգիպտոսում,30 տարեկանից սկսել է հրաշքներ գործել՝ քայլել է ջրի վրայով,բուժել է հիվանդներին:Ունեցել է 12 աշակերտ և մահանալուց երեք օր հետո հարություն է առել:
Նմանություն կա՞ր,իսկ ինչու՞:

----------

Մեղապարտ (01.11.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Էլի վատ չի , եթե խորանում ես ավելացնեմ :
> Գրվել են մշտապես բաղաձայները իսկ ձայնավորները ավելացվում են սա կանոն է և փաստ:Լ -Ր անցումը շատ պարց է և հասկանալի ընրհանրացված ասեմ այն արխայիկ գաղափարական  խնդիր էր և կոնկրետ կապված էր ընդհամենը մեկ երևույթի հետ :
> Հակիրճ պարզաբանեմ Շումերական աստված ԱՐԱՐՈՒ, բառը կարծում եմ հասկանալի է  նշանակում է ըստ շումերոլոգների Արարիչ:
> Շումերական հաջորդ աստվածը ԱԼԱԼՈՒ ,կարծում եմ հասկանալի չէ այս դեպքում ըստ Շումերոլոգների վառվռուն (ալ ,կարմիր) :
> Արարուն և Ալալուն ըստ շումերոլոգների հոմանիշներ են բառացիորեն կարմիր հայր:
> Ր տառի գլխիվայր արտացոլումը Լ տառն է  տառային գրաֆիկական դուետ:
> Կարծում եմ գիտես որ հրեաները խուսափում են Աստծո անունը տալ նաև չունեն Ր  գաղափար տառատեսակը  նույն պատճառաբանությամբ :Մնաց մեկ տարբերակ  Լ գաղափար տառը որը կարող էր արտահայտել նույն իմաստը սակայն պահպանելով տաբուն:


Շումերերենը ուրիշ բնույթի ու ծագման լեզու էր: Ու գրերն էլ էին ուրիշ: Ր-ն ու Լ-ն շումերներին հայտնի չէին, որովհետև այբուբենները ուշ առաջացան:
Էն, որ հայկական այբուբենում Ր-ն ու Լ-ն գրաֆիկական դուետ են, էտի զուգադիպություն ա: Փյունիկյան բնօրինակում տենց չի: 
Հրեաների մոտ "Ր" գաղափարագիրը կա:

----------

Մեղապարտ (01.11.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Շումերերենը ուրիշ բնույթի ու ծագման լեզու էր: Ու գրերն էլ էին ուրիշ: Ր-ն ու Լ-ն շումերներին հայտնի չէին, որովհետև այբուբենները ուշ առաջացան:
> Էն, որ հայկական այբուբենում Ր-ն ու Լ-ն գրաֆիկական դուետ են, էտի զուգադիպություն ա: Փյունիկյան բնօրինակում տենց չի: 
> Հրեաների մոտ "Ր" գաղափարագիրը կա:


Շումերների մոտ տառագրային համակարգ կար  Ր և Լ հնչյուներն էլ հստակ տարանջատված են:
Հրենաները ունեն Ռ գաղափարագիրը բայց այն չի օգտագործվում  վերը նշված պատճառով:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Շումերների մոտ տառագրային համակարգ կար  Ր և Լ հնչյուներն էլ հստակ տարանջատված են:
> Հրենաները ունեն Ռ գաղափարագիրը բայց այն չի օգտագործվում  վերը նշված պատճառով:


Բայց էդքան տառից պարտադիր ա՞ "Ր"-ն օգտագործվեր: Սեմական արմատը մեր թվարկությունից հարյուրավոր տարիներ առաջ ա առաջացել:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Բայց էդքան տառից պարտադիր ա՞ "Ր"-ն օգտագործվեր: Սեմական արմատը մեր թվարկությունից հարյուրավոր տարիներ առաջ ա առաջացել:


Միանշանակորեն Ր տառի օգտագործելը պարտադիր էր ինչպես պարտադիր  է տիրակալին  թագ կրելը:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Միանշանակորեն Ր տառի օգտագործելը պարտադիր էր ինչպես պարտադիր  է տիրակալին  թագ կրելը:


Իսկ ինչի՞

----------

